# Crate v30 opinions????



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've got the opportunity to accept a Crate v30 combo amp (30 watts, all tube, 1x12 combo) in partial trade for a guitar I no longer play. Unfortunately I can't find much info on this unit aside from a couple of so-so YouTube videos. 

Any info/feedback would be appreciated! Go for it or run like the wind?!?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Initially the V series were made in the USA, then production moved to China. Billy Gibbons endorsed and played them (both US and Chinese). I really liked them when they came out (was working in a music store part time), but found the closed back 2x12 cabinet to be really muddy sounding. Some versions had Tone TUBBIES AS A STANDARD FEATURE - THOSE ARE THE ONES TO GET! (sorry, caps lock is too close to shift for my stubby fingers!)

Resale value is in the neighborhood of 300 bucks FWIW.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info mrmatt1972. From what I'm told this is one of the Made in USA Crates. Not sure about the stock speakers used, so I'll have to find out. 

I'd mainly be using the clean channel with a few pedals. Do you recall how much clean headroom these amps have?


----------

